# Job Help Needed.



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi,

I have recently been offered an engineering position in LA and Chicago.

Here are my offers:

LA:-

Salary: $80,000
Relocation Money: Around $1,000 ( I am currently living in East Lansing,MI)
And rest is the usual. 

Chicago:

Salary $82,000
Relocation Money: $500

Please help me out. Where should I move? Which is a better place to live? I have been to Chicago just for a day so dont know much about it. Even though I have an engineering degree, I have a minor in theater too. So, Will LA be a better option? 

Thanks,

-K


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The minor in theater will not put butter on the bread:>) Which job means a step forward in your career?


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

twostep said:


> The minor in theater will not put butter on the bread:>) Which job means a step forward in your career?



LOl. I get that but I just wanted to put it in the question just to make things more clear.

Well, An engineering job does mean alot. The companies that have offered me this job are well reputed too. Its just that I dont know where to go and settle. I like beaches at the same time I like living in a big city(I mean Chicago here. I know that both LA and Chicago are big cities.). The weather is not a problem. I have lived in Michigan for the past 4 years. A change of weather is welcomed but I dont mind living in Chicago too.

I am in huge dilemma. Help ME!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kumaranand said:


> LOl. I get that but I just wanted to put it in the question just to make things more clear.
> 
> Well, An engineering job does mean alot. The companies that have offered me this job are well reputed too. Its just that I dont know where to go and settle. I like beaches at the same time I like living in a big city(I mean Chicago here. I know that both LA and Chicago are big cities.). The weather is not a problem. I have lived in Michigan for the past 4 years. A change of weather is welcomed but I dont mind living in Chicago too.
> 
> I am in huge dilemma. Help ME!




Sorry - this is your dilemma and nobody can tell you which one to accept. One thing I CAN tell you - they will not wait around for your decision very long. It is no big deal to rescind an offer and move on to the next candidate.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Chicago is a great town to live in - lots to do (assuming that you can get away from work now and then) - and $82,000 in Chicago will go lots farther than $80,000 in LA. But Chicago weather can be brutal, especially in the winter.

In LA you'll need a car - and you'll spend a big part of your life in it (often stuck in traffic). The weather is fabulous, though there are the wildfires, mudslides and earthquakes you'll have to learn to deal with. But the cost of living is high in LA.

Comes back around to the details of the jobs and exactly what you want out of life.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

@twostep. Yea, you are right. But I just wanna know about the cost of living in these two cities.
btw, I got 20 days to accept my offer.

@Bev.
Chicago sounds good. I am fine with the weather, I am currently living in Michigan.

I am an International Student. So the basic purpose of my job is to save as much as I can before going to grad school. 

LA sounds good too. I do have a car here in East Lansing. So, that would not be a problem. I have been told today that I will be in LA for about a year and half. They will be moving me to their San Diego or San Francisco office. Have you lived in either of these cities? How is the cost of living in these both cities?

Thanks,

-K


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

kumaranand said:


> LA sounds good too. I do have a car here in East Lansing. So, that would not be a problem. I have been told today that I will be in LA for about a year and half. They will be moving me to their San Diego or San Francisco office. Have you lived in either of these cities? How is the cost of living in these both cities?


Lived near San Francisco (Silicon Valley) for a while and SF is a great place to live - but again, expensive. San Diego is nice, too (had friends living there), but is kind of like a far, outer suburb of LA.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Lived near San Francisco (Silicon Valley) for a while and SF is a great place to live - but again, expensive. San Diego is nice, too (had friends living there), but is kind of like a far, outer suburb of LA.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Have you lived in Chicago before?

So, Living in Los Angeles will be expensive for $80,000(I will be negotiating for more. I am thinking of $85k + ) ?. 
Btw, I am also an actor. And have done few plays in college. I was interested in moving to LA for acting too(Part Time). Will $80,000 be enough to support myself in LA and save a little? 

Chicago offers me more money but I dont think that I can get a raise in my pay after negotiation. 
Chicago has a good theater scene but it is limited to theater.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you want so save monney and the weather doesn’t bother you, I would choose Chicago. I have lived there for a few months couple of years ago, and I really love the city!

If you want to become an actor, you should join the crowd of waiters in LA. ;-) 

Good luck with cutting the knot!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

kumaranand said:


> Have you lived in Chicago before?
> 
> So, Living in Los Angeles will be expensive for $80,000(I will be negotiating for more. I am thinking of $85k + ) ?.
> Btw, I am also an actor. And have done few plays in college. I was interested in moving to LA for acting too(Part Time). Will $80,000 be enough to support myself in LA and save a little?
> ...


Lived in Chicago - and yes, I have a degree in theater arts. LA is full of actor wannabees. It's not easy to break into the business. You'll have loads of competition there.

Back a few years ago, Chicago had a pretty good film office and offered tax breaks to film companies that wanted to do films there. I don't know what the situation is these days.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I live in Southern California but have lived and traveled throughout the US. First, what type of engineering job are you looking at? I am a self employed software design engineer consultant. My favorite place to work is the San Francisco Bay area ( Silicon Valley ). It is more expensive but pay is much higher which more than compensates for it.

To me it is a no brainer. I would take Los Angeles hands down over Chicago. Of course this is subjective so it depends what you like. I lived in San Diego for 20+ years, one of my favorite cities, and I can guarantee you that it is definitely NOT an extension of Los Angeles.

Los Angeles is not really a city in the sense that Chicago, San Francisco, New York, etc. is. Metro LA is a collection of many cities, some very nice and others not so nice. Where would your job be located in LA? That is important as commuting can be a nightmare.

Without knowing what your job type and experience is, it is hard to determine what the salary should be.


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

JohnSoCal said:


> I live in Southern California but have lived and traveled throughout the US. First, what type of engineering job are you looking at? I am a self employed software design engineer consultant. My favorite place to work is the San Francisco Bay area ( Silicon Valley ). It is more expensive but pay is much higher which more than compensates for it.
> 
> To me it is a no brainer. I would take Los Angeles hands down over Chicago. Of course this is subjective so it depends what you like. I lived in San Diego for 20+ years, one of my favorite cities, and I can guarantee you that it is definitely NOT an extension of Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


Well, the job I have been offered is not exactly in LA. Its in Glendale. I have been told its not that far from LA. 
I assume that you have lived in Chicago as well as LA. What are the major differences? How is the life in both these cities? I have been offered $80,000(should bump up to $85k+ in few days). Is it good compared to the LA environment? 

I just graduated from Michigan State University. So, I am an entry level engineer.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

kumaranand said:


> Well, the job I have been offered is not exactly in LA. Its in Glendale. I have been told its not that far from LA.
> I assume that you have lived in Chicago as well as LA. What are the major differences? How is the life in both these cities? I have been offered $80,000(should bump up to $85k+ in few days). Is it good compared to the LA environment?
> 
> I just graduated from Michigan State University. So, I am an entry level engineer.


Glendale is actually quite nice. Asking how the life is cannot be answered because it depends on you. There are some things that are not subjective like the weather, crime, and cost of living. Weather is important to me and for that reason alone, I would not choose Chicago. LA is more laid back. Chicago has a much higher crime rate than LA. LA costs more to live. After that it all depends on what you like. Apart from the city, you have to consider what you like to do for recreation. Los Angeles and the surrounding areas offer much more diverse recreational opportunities. If you want the big city ambiance than Chicago offers more.

A starting salary of $85k is probably close to the going rate for the LA area. Silicon Valley is $100k+. I am assuming you are single so the salary you have been offered will provide you with a pretty decent standard of living in either place.

You have to also consider the job itself for a work standpoint. For me, I wouldn't even consider working in Chicago but that it my opinion. I lived in Chicago for 6 months and that was more than enough.


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

JohnSoCal said:


> Glendale is actually quite nice. Asking how the life is cannot be answered because it depends on you. There are some things that are not subjective like the weather, crime, and cost of living. Weather is important to me and for that reason alone, I would not choose Chicago. LA is more laid back. Chicago has a much higher crime rate than LA. LA costs more to live. After that it all depends on what you like. Apart from the city, you have to consider what you like to do for recreation. Los Angeles and the surrounding areas offer much more diverse recreational opportunities. If you want the big city ambiance than Chicago offers more.
> 
> A starting salary of $85k is probably close to the going rate for the LA area. Silicon Valley is $100k+. I am assuming you are single so the salary you have been offered will provide you with a pretty decent standard of living in either place.
> 
> You have to also consider the job itself for a work standpoint. For me, I wouldn't even consider working in Chicago but that it my opinion. I lived in Chicago for 6 months and that was more than enough.


Wait, the crime rate is higher in Chicago? Damn, I was always thinking that it was the other way around. 
Yea, LA does cost more but I guess I can go for something around $1000-$15000. Since I am single, I wont be needing a big space. 

$100K+ IN Silicon Valley? Is it for the experienced engineers? My employers have told me that after 1 1/2 - 2 years in LA, I will have to option to move to the San Diego or San Francisco office. Even though, I might think of moving into SF, I don't really think that with 2yrs of work experience will bump my salary to $100k+.

How is the weather in LA throughout the year? 

-K


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

kumaranand said:


> Wait, the crime rate is higher in Chicago? Damn, I was always thinking that it was the other way around.
> Yea, LA does cost more but I guess I can go for something around $1000-$15000. Since I am single, I wont be needing a big space.
> 
> $100K+ IN Silicon Valley? Is it for the experienced engineers? My employers have told me that after 1 1/2 - 2 years in LA, I will have to option to move to the San Diego or San Francisco office. Even though, I might think of moving into SF, I don't really think that with 2yrs of work experience will bump my salary to $100k+.
> ...


Yes, $100k+ is the going rate for entry level engineers in Silicon Valley. Experienced engineers make $120-135k on the average. My salary as a perm senior software engineer in Silicon Valley was $145k + stock options, etc. in 2000. I went perm because of the options but after a year went back to consulting. These are for software engineers. You haven't said whether you are software or hardware. San Diego will be less unless you work for Qualcomm or somebody like it. However it is cheaper in San Diego and it is a fabulous place to live. The San Francisco Bay area is also a great place to live.

The weather in LA varies by how close to the ocean you live. The climate is basically low humidity and temperate. The winter is the rainy season but is still pretty dry. It usually does not rain from May to October. There will not be any snow but it is close by in the mountains if you want to ski or play in it. The farther inland you go, the hotter and drier it gets. Areas close to the coast often get a marine layer that usually burns off by noon. In summary, the weather is pretty good all year around but there are exceptions now and then. You can get 80 degree weather in January.


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

JohnSoCal said:


> Yes, $100k+ is the going rate for entry level engineers in Silicon Valley. Experienced engineers make $120-135k on the average. My salary as a perm senior software engineer in Silicon Valley was $145k + stock options, etc. in 2000. I went perm because of the options but after a year went back to consulting. These are for software engineers. You haven't said whether you are software or hardware. San Diego will be less unless you work for Qualcomm or somebody like it. However it is cheaper in San Diego and it is a fabulous place to live. The San Francisco Bay area is also a great place to live.
> 
> The weather in LA varies by how close to the ocean you live. The climate is basically low humidity and temperate. The winter is the rainy season but is still pretty dry. It usually does not rain from May to October. There will not be any snow but it is close by in the mountains if you want to ski or play in it. The farther inland you go, the hotter and drier it gets. Areas close to the coast often get a marine layer that usually burns off by noon. In summary, the weather is pretty good all year around but there are exceptions now and then. You can get 80 degree weather in January.


The position I have in LA is of a Product Manager. I do code but my job in LA will not 
require me to code or I might be coding a little.

How is the weather in Glendale? Do you have any idea about the rents there for a studio/1BR? 

Overall, Since you have lived in both the cities and are from similar professional field, what do you recommend ? 

I am NOT big spender. I do like to have a good living standard like a good apartment, gym facilities, BAR etc. I want the city to have a great night life. 

So, Please let me know.

Thanks,

-K


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds very attractive, JohnSoCal!
I always hear that the Bay Area are nice. And I like San Francisco (but I only know it as a tourist, and that of course is very different from living somewhere.)

To get an idea about renting in Glendale: 
san fernando valley apts/housing for rent classifieds - craigslist
Glendale Apartments for Rent


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

EVHB said:


> Sounds very attractive, JohnSoCal!
> I always hear that the Bay Area are nice. And I like San Francisco (but I only know it as a tourist, and that of course is very different from living somewhere.)
> 
> To get an idea about renting in Glendale:
> ...


The San Francisco Bay area is a great area to live in We lived there for many years. The last time we lived there was in 2006.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

kumaranand said:


> The position I have in LA is of a Product Manager. I do code but my job in LA will not
> require me to code or I might be coding a little.
> 
> How is the weather in Glendale? Do you have any idea about the rents there for a studio/1BR?
> ...


Here is a link to the weather in Glendale. Remember that it is not humid so the summers are very comfortable and last from May to October. The winters are pretty nice too.

Glendale Weather | Records | Averages - Yahoo! Weather

The rents for a 1BR close to downtown Glendale run ~$1200 up. There are a few less than $1200. Here is a link that should help.

Glendale Apartments for Rent - Glendale, CA - 1 Beds-within 5 miles on ApartmentGuide.com

There are lots of Gym facilities, etc. I don't know about the night life because those days are well behind me. You can probably get pretty detailed info from the Glendale CA forum on tripadvisor. Here is the link.

Glendale Forum, Travel Discussion for Glendale - TripAdvisor

You can ask any questions you want.

I definitely recommend taking the job in California.


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

@JohnSoCal:

$1200/1 BR is not bad at all! My budget was around $1500. It should come upto that much with utilities I guess.

Now, I am very much interested in moving to Glendale. Let's see how it works out. Keep this thread posted of my decision. 

Thanks!

-K


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck! And I hope you get the $ 5,000 extra.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

kumaranand said:


> @JohnSoCal:
> 
> $1200/1 BR is not bad at all! My budget was around $1500. It should come upto that much with utilities I guess.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that Gendale has a very low crime rate. Utilities will be much cheaper in Glendale than Chicago because of the weather.


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

@EVHB.
HAHA thanks man. Just pray I get that raise!

@JohnSoCal. 
Nice. I am travelling to Glendale in Sept. Will check the city out.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm a native of LA and lived all around So Cal. I have also lived in Chicago. For me, I'll live in Chicago over LA.


----------



## kumaranand (Jul 27, 2011)

Iron Horse said:


> I'm a native of LA and lived all around So Cal. I have also lived in Chicago. For me, I'll live in Chicago over LA.


Hey,

Since you have live in both the cities, Can you please give me some idea about both the cities according to your perspective ?

thanks,

-K


----------



## MedSalesJobs (Sep 13, 2011)

Well obviously you're moving because you got a job offer. I'd say go for Chicago, the place is vibrant and let's just say you are also interested in acting, if you are lucky enough and will get that chance who knows one day you'll bump into an agent in CHI. You have to think of which is best for you right now and try to prioritize things. You should think about between pursuing your career in engineering or acting. That's it, Good luck!


----------

